# My paintings



## Dajjal

This thread is for Sunni man, as whatever else he is he has an appreciation of art.
I am going to attempt to post photos of my paintings on this thread, But I am not sure what I am doing, so bear with me if I make mistakes in the size of the pictures.

Ok, that went well, the picture is called, "the imprisonment of Glory.


----------



## Dajjal

This picture is called, "the eclipse" The moon Goddess is eclipsing the male sun.


----------



## Dajjal

This picture is called, "the cult of green idols"


----------



## Dajjal

This picture is called, "gothic nightmares" I photograhed it before it was finished, and sold it unexpectedly for £400 before I had time to photograph the finished picture, But in the finished picture, all the windows have stained glass pictures in them.


----------



## Dajjal

This picture was also photographed before it was finished, and I never thought of a title, but the picture is of an angel playing the violin, and the music is turning into animals.


----------



## Dajjal

Another picture I photograhed before completely finishing it, also sold for £250.

It is called, "once more over the sunflowers for Vincent"


----------



## Sunni Man

Very nice work Dajjal

I must admit you are an exceptional artist.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Great work!


----------



## Dajjal

This picture is called "the dark side". Meaning the dark side of the moon, after pink floyd.


----------



## Noomi

Shit man, you are freaking talented!


----------



## Si modo

Great stuff!


----------



## Mr. H.

Pastel? Ink?


----------



## Si modo

I'm guessing pastel.


----------



## Mr. H.

Gouache?


----------



## Dajjal

Mr. H. said:


> Pastel? Ink?



Oils. I used oils so that I could paint over it. I also like using glazing effects.


----------



## strollingbones

what a pretty little witch you are....you


----------



## freedombecki

Dajjal said:


> This thread is for Sunni man, as whatever else he is he has an appreciation of art.
> I am going to attempt to post photos of my paintings on this thread, But I am not sure what I am doing, so bear with me if I make mistakes in the size of the pictures.
> 
> Ok, that went well, the picture is called, "the imprisonment of Glory.


Well done, Dajjal. Thanks for sharing your fabulous paintings.


----------



## Dajjal

Well, since I have inspired people to post their paintings, they have inspired me to post some more of mine.


----------



## Dajjal

.....


----------



## Dajjal

.......


----------



## Dajjal

This picture is entitled, "rebirth" and it represents my rebirth as an artist.
It is stolen from the star child from the film. 2001 a space oddesy. But I am being reborn in the sun.


----------



## Dajjal

...........


----------



## Dajjal

...............


----------



## Dajjal

This picture is 5 feet wide, and is entitled, "the war between blue and yellow".


----------



## freedombecki

You're doing some good studies, Dajjal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pbel

Hi everyone...New on this thread...My avatar is an acrylic painting, I love acrylics because I like to finish a painting in 3-5 hours. As soon as I figure out how to upload photos I will show more.


----------



## Katzndogz

3-5 HOURS!

My goodness, I'm working on one now that might take me three months!  It's a 40/30 of a dog.  I've done the background three times already!


----------



## Katzndogz

This is the last one I did.

It's the Grand Canal, Venice California


----------



## pbel

Katzndogz said:


> 3-5 HOURS!
> 
> My goodness, I'm working on one now that might take me three months!  It's a 40/30 of a dog.  I've done the background three times already!



I usually don't get too tight with acrylics, but I get very tight with oil potraits. Here is a 3-5 hour doggy for a friend's commission: Irene and the boo boo on her paw.


----------



## jan

Dajjal said:


> This picture is 5 feet wide, and is entitled, "the war between blue and yellow".



I love this one!  Great movement and color!


----------



## freedombecki

jan said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is 5 feet wide, and is entitled, "the war between blue and yellow".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one!  Great movement and color!
Click to expand...

I thought so too.


----------



## Dajjal

Bounce, for those that have not seen my pictures.


----------



## daveman

Dajjal said:


> Bounce, for those that have not seen my pictures.



You're very talented.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spoonman

very interesting style


----------



## koshergrl

Dajjal said:


> Bounce, for those that have not seen my pictures.



See, I knew you were creative!

These are lovely.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Those are great!!


----------



## syrenn

Dajjal said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pastel? Ink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oils. I used oils so that I could paint over it. I also like using glazing effects.
Click to expand...


nice work. Oils are (were) my favorite medium as well.


----------



## Montrovant

Amazing work!


----------



## freedombecki

Dajjal said:


> Bounce, for those that have not seen my pictures.


 Hope that we'll see some more, Dajjal!


----------



## Sunshine

Dajjal said:


> .....



Those are all lovely Dajjal!


----------



## Sunshine

Dajjal said:


> This picture is called, "gothic nightmares" I photograhed it before it was finished, and sold it unexpectedly for £400 before I had time to photograph the finished picture, But in the finished picture, all the windows have stained glass pictures in them.



I did one of a tiger that I thought was patently awful so I threw it in the ditch with a bunch of other junk for the city to pick up.  My realtor pulled it out of the ditch and took it home to put on her wall!  LOL.


----------



## Sunshine

Thanks for the rep Dajjal.  I'll rep you back when I can.


----------



## Sunshine

Dajjal, have you given any thought to getting giclee prints done.  People around here buy a lot of prints.  I have thought about done that on some of mine.

About Giclee Prints


----------



## Sunshine

Dajjal said:


> .....



I like this one.  I had a pic of a Buddha I was going to paint but can't seem to find it.  When I moved here, I wanted a Buddha to go on my deck so I bought a hand carved one online.  When it came, it was so beautiful that I wouldn't put it outside in the weather.  It was hand carved and really a lovely piece.  I'll try to remember to take a pick of it.


----------



## Dajjal

Sunshine said:


> Dajjal, have you given any thought to getting giclee prints done.  People around here buy a lot of prints.  I have thought about done that on some of mine.
> 
> About Giclee Prints



Hi Sunshine, I cannot get prints done of my best pictures as I sold them already.
I do not have anything left worth printing.


----------



## Sunshine

Dajjal said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal, have you given any thought to getting giclee prints done.  People around here buy a lot of prints.  I have thought about done that on some of mine.
> 
> About Giclee Prints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sunshine, I cannot get prints done of my best pictures as I sold them already.
> I do not have anything left worth printing.
Click to expand...


Well, you never now what someone will buy.  I told you about the realtor who pulled one I had thrown away out of the garbage heap.


----------



## freedombecki

Dajjal said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal, have you given any thought to getting giclee prints done. People around here buy a lot of prints. I have thought about done that on some of mine.
> 
> About Giclee Prints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sunshine, I cannot get prints done of my best pictures as I sold them already.
> I do not have anything left worth printing.
Click to expand...

Well, Dajjal, you have the future, and it could be better than the past! Best wishes! I know you can!


----------



## Sunshine

There was a local artist back in the 70s who did prints.  He sold his first 'original' for $5,000, and regretted it  So he never let an original go again.  He made a ton of money off his prints.  All were limited edition and numbered.  The first of each batch were dated and signed also.  I have some, but my décor changed over the years and they didn't really go, and besides I had started painting and had my originals.  I was going to sell them but the kids begged me not to, so I still have them all.

Ken Holland prints

He also did paintings that did not become prints.  When I turned 28, my husband took me to the studio and I picked out a painting which I still have in a bedroom.  I'll post you a pic of that as well as a couple I did.


----------



## Sunshine

Here you go Dajjal, here is the Ken Holland painting my husband bought me when I was 28.  The artist said it is a real place.  I didn't ask where, but likely Colorado.  The room was a little dark and I didn't use a flash.  Hope you can make it out.


----------



## Sunshine

Here is one of mine:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sunshine

I've posted this one before but here it is again:


----------



## Sunshine

I have others that I have put away.  Some, I have given to my children.


----------



## Dajjal

Sunshine, thanks for posting those, you have talent.


----------



## Sunshine

Dajjal said:


> Sunshine, thanks for posting those, you have talent.



Thanks.  When I finish painting walls, I'm getting back to it.  I want to do some to giclee and sell a few prints.


----------



## Dajjal

I cannot offer any more paintings as I have not done any for years, but I can do a discourse on my existing works. In my paintings of sunflowers I tried to do contraflow spirals in the centre of them. Here is a photo of a sunflower that shows the spirals.

Flowers and Fibonacci


----------



## Dajjal

Here is another link about the spirals.

Fibonacci Numbers of Sunflower Seed Spirals ? The Museum of Mathematics


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I'm sorry that I missed this thread. Dajjal - you really are quite good. If you should pick up your brushes again, I hope you won't sell originals. Sell signed and numbered prints. 

Thanks very much for sharing these.


----------



## featherlite

Dajjal said:


> Bounce, for those that have not seen my pictures.



I know this is from 2? yrs ago...just saw your work Dajjal. omg you are so talented. Your work is freaky and beautiful. Keep painting =>
..


----------



## Aktas

Woow awesome


----------



## Dajjal

I finally done did it. After years of moaning and groaning and negative thinking I have started painting again.
I got up at seven this morning and began work on a six foot wide painting that will be a field of sunflowers.
I have decided to photograph it in its various stages and post them here 

 until it is finally finished.
Here is the first picture of my mornings work. You probably cannot see the pencil lines, but all the centers of the sunflowers have contra flow spirals in them. This will become obvious as I paint them in.


----------



## Dajjal

Well, I did a lot of work yesterday, but todays work is becoming a struggle. I have found out how difficult it is to paint contra flow spiral patterns. I made one start, and it was so bad I wiped it off. This painting could take a long time.


----------



## Dajjal

Day three, I found painting the contra flow spirals so difficult I had heart pains from stress and had to stop.
Then I went back to it and tried again but I have only done one sunflower and I am not happy with that. I will work on the center of the flower again tomorrow when its dry,


 but I am beginning to think this painting is doomed to be unfinished.


----------



## saveliberty

I gentlemen here in the US planted a large row of sunflowers along miles of country roads as a tribute to his deceased spouse last year.  Perhaps some song birds and a nice red barn in the background?


----------



## Dajjal

saveliberty said:


> I gentlemen here in the US planted a large row of sunflowers along miles of country roads as a tribute to his deceased spouse last year.  Perhaps some song birds and a nice red barn in the background?



I attempted to spread sunflowers all over southern England a few years ago. I purchased large bags of sunflower seeds from a pet shop and threw handfuls of them every where I went. Unfortunately sunflower seedlings are very tasty to slugs and snails and they scoff them down to the ground. If you want sunflowers to survive in the wild you need to grow them big enough to tolerate slug attacks, and then plant them out. Never the less some of the thousand of seeds I dispensed did grow into flowering plants.

As for the painting, if it ever gets that far the background will be a sunset and a flock of rooks flying in the sky.
A tribute to Van Gogh, who felt persecuted by rooks when he was out painting cornfields.


----------



## Dajjal

Day four, I painted on the center of the sunflower I was working on, and it is slightly improved, but I am still disheartened and could not be bothered to do any more . It will take ages to paint them all in at this rate, and I have realized the small ones at the back are going to be even harder to do.


----------



## Lonnstar

Dajjal said:


> Day four, I painted on the center of the sunflower I was working on, and it is slightly improved, but I am still disheartened and could not be bothered to do any more . It will take ages to paint them all in at this rate, and I have realized the small ones at the back are going to be even harder to do.


They are beautiful though.

I love your sunflower/crow painting.


----------



## Dajjal

Lonnstar said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day four, I painted on the center of the sunflower I was working on, and it is slightly improved, but I am still disheartened and could not be bothered to do any more . It will take ages to paint them all in at this rate, and I have realized the small ones at the back are going to be even harder to do.
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful though.
> 
> I love your sunflower/crow painting.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I see from the photograph that I did a fair job of the contra flow spirals in that picture. I sold the painting ten years ago, so I no longer have it for reference and I cannot remember how I did it.


----------



## Dajjal

Hooray, a better day. I got up at 6am and so far I have painted for five and a half hours. I have done work on all the four sunflowers in the foreground and made some headway with the contra flow spirals.


----------



## Dajjal

Did no work yesterday but today I forced myself to paint for three hours. It started as a struggle but in the end I got quite a lot done, and  I felt I am getting somewhere at last.


----------



## Dajjal

Day seven. Well its been one week since I started the painting of sunflowers and I have struggled with the center of the flowers. It is tedious work painting spirals. I got up at six this morning and worked for four hours. Here is a

 photo of my weeks work.


----------



## Dajjal

Remember this painting is six feet wide. I am wondering if I have bitten off more than I can chew. I have doubts it will be good enough to give to the local hospital, which is what I planned for it. If it is not good enough it will just end up being thrown in a skip when I die, which is why I want to give it to a hospital where it will be on public display. But I have to try and think positively about the outcome, or I will not have the heart to finish it.


----------



## Dajjal

Struggling on with the painting. Only did two and a half hours yesterday, but I finished all the spirals. Have forced myself to do  two hours today so far. I am now working on the petals of the flowers.


----------



## Dajjal

Got most of the sunflowers done, but now I am suffering from apathy because I cannot get the background greenery to look right.. It seems I have set myself one big ordeal.


----------



## Dajjal

Well here is the work I have done in the second week. I have only worked an average of two hours a day and having done most of the sunflowers I am now struggling with the foliage behind them. The foliage needs a lot of work, and the photo didn't come out very well on the left side as the light was shining on it. In the actual painting the flowers look the same on both sides.


----------



## tinydancer

Breathtaking.


----------



## Dajjal

Hooray, I have cracked the problem I was having with the foliage. The solution is to paint in a lot more bits of leaves in the gaps between the existing leaves. It will be a long job but I have hopes it will look ok in the end.


----------



## koshergrl

Dajjal said:


> Hooray, I have cracked the problem I was having with the foliage. The solution is to paint in a lot more bits of leaves in the gaps between the existing leaves. It will be a long job but I have hopes it will look ok in the end.


It will be beautiful. It's beautiful now. Whatever else you do to it will be gravy.


----------



## Dajjal

koshergrl said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray, I have cracked the problem I was having with the foliage. The solution is to paint in a lot more bits of leaves in the gaps between the existing leaves. It will be a long job but I have hopes it will look ok in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be beautiful. It's beautiful now. Whatever else you do to it will be gravy.
Click to expand...


Thanks, the main reason I am photographing the painting as I go along and posting it here, is to commit myself to it in public, and that motivates me to carry on when I might otherwise give up. After all I do not want a public failure. Also I thought people might find the creative struggle interesting.
I am now thinking ahead to the next big problem, first I have to paint in clouds in the sky and then comes the difficult bit. I want to fill the sky with a flock of crows. But I was thinking that will be difficult and since they will be black I cannot afford to make mistakes as I will not be able to paint over them very easily.
So I have decided I will have to make a load of drawings of crows in flight, then transfer the drawings onto the canvas in coloured pencil. Then when I am satisfied with them I can paint them in.


----------



## Dajjal

Half way through the third week I am groaning. I cannot get the greenery to look right and I am just making a mess. I did not want my painting to be a public failure but its looking that way.


----------



## Dajjal

Well I am struggling on with the greenery but I can only bear half an hour at a time, then I have to back off.
It is looking a little better than it did this morning though.


----------



## Dajjal

I see a lot of people are viewing this thread, and I hate the prospect of my current painting being a public failure, but I have not done anything for two days because the greenery in front of the sunflowers is just a mess. I needed a break to think about it and I am getting one, because I have relatives visiting for the next two weeks, so I will not have much time to paint.


----------



## Katzndogz

I just finished sunflowers  myself!


----------



## Dajjal

Tipsycatlover said:


> I just finished sunflowers  myself!



Well done, I am afraid to say my painting has stalled. I could not get the greenery to look right and I have lost interest in finishing it.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dajjal said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished sunflowers  myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, I am afraid to say my painting has stalled. I could not get the greenery to look right and I have lost interest in finishing it.
Click to expand...

I have done that so many times!  

You might should have put in the background greenery first.   Your painting is stylized with the main emphasis on the spiral design in the flower centers.  I would have drawn the circles, put in the centers, put in the greenery, then the petals and touch up the centers.  You can still fix it.


----------



## SeaGal

Risking  'public failure' is an inspiration to those of us who seize up at the mere thought of failure in private!  Pastels are the medium of choice for me - I like touching and shaping the work with my hands.  Most of mine come from photos I've taken and the attempt is made to be realistic - which makes them a dime a dozen.  I'm searching for something a little 'freer'.in form and color that still satisfies the need for a least a hint of realism.

An example of a traditional work...




and a newer (practice) work in progress with less detail...


----------



## Dajjal

SeaGal said:


> Risking  'public failure' is an inspiration to those of us who seize up at the mere thought of failure in private!  Pastels are the medium of choice for me - I like touching and shaping the work with my hands.  Most of mine come from photos I've taken and the attempt is made to be realistic - which makes them a dime a dozen.  I'm searching for something a little 'freer'.in form and color that still satisfies the need for a least a hint of realism.
> 
> An example of a traditional work...
> View attachment 98127
> 
> and a newer (practice) work in progress with less detail...
> View attachment 98134



That's some good work there.


----------



## Dalia

Great talent


----------



## esthermoon

You're talented Dajjal!


----------



## Dajjal

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 80983
> 
> Well here is the work I have done in the second week. I have only worked an average of two hours a day and having done most of the sunflowers I am now struggling with the foliage behind them. The foliage needs a lot of work, and the photo didn't come out very well on the left side as the light was shining on it. In the actual painting the flowers look the same on both sides.



Well, I have done no painting for a year. Based on the feeling  I am a failure. If I could not finish the sunflowers what hope was there of doing anything better. But in the early hours of this morning I decided to simply paint over it.
I am going to wash over it with primer and start something better. It took a year to decide that, but I figure I am still in good health, and can finish some good work in what's left of my life.


----------



## Dajjal

Check out these fabulous paintings by a 16 year old girl. If she can do it maybe I can too.

Talented 16-Year-Old Artist Turns Her Wildest Dreams Into Paintings


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Dajjal said:


> Check out these fabulous paintings by a 16 year old girl. If she can do it maybe I can too.
> 
> Talented 16-Year-Old Artist Turns Her Wildest Dreams Into Paintings



Mom and dad are both artists.  Anything less would be a disappointment.

I often stall a painting I put it aside.  If i don't grind it out later, i paint over it.

I've started playing around with modern art.  Just for a break.  Like my avi.


----------



## task0778

Dajjal said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80983
> 
> Well here is the work I have done in the second week. I have only worked an average of two hours a day and having done most of the sunflowers I am now struggling with the foliage behind them. The foliage needs a lot of work, and the photo didn't come out very well on the left side as the light was shining on it. In the actual painting the flowers look the same on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have done no painting for a year. Based on the feeling  I am a failure. If I could not finish the sunflowers what hope was there of doing anything better. But in the early hours of this morning I decided to simply paint over it.
> I am going to wash over it with primer and start something better. It took a year to decide that, but I figure I am still in good health, and can finish some good work in what's left of my life.
Click to expand...


You are not a failure, take heart that there are so many of the rest of us who wish we had your talent.   Keep at it, and don't worry about what a few oafs may think.


----------



## Dajjal

Yippee ! I am back. I have been painting for two days and I am getting somewhere at last. I have loosened up my style, and I am not trying to paint pictures too realistically. With the consequence I am making progress.

I am currently painting on a very old picture I gave up on years ago and it is looking far better after only two days work. I will post a picture of it when its finished. Watch this space.


----------



## beautress

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 80983
> 
> Well here is the work I have done in the second week. I have only worked an average of two hours a day and having done most of the sunflowers I am now struggling with the foliage behind them. The foliage needs a lot of work, and the photo didn't come out very well on the left side as the light was shining on it. In the actual painting the flowers look the same on both sides.


Wow, just wow.
Special tribute to Dajjal's sunflower pic: Haiku Moments


----------



## Dajjal

beautress said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80983
> 
> Well here is the work I have done in the second week. I have only worked an average of two hours a day and having done most of the sunflowers I am now struggling with the foliage behind them. The foliage needs a lot of work, and the photo didn't come out very well on the left side as the light was shining on it. In the actual painting the flowers look the same on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> Special tribute to Dajjal's sunflower pic: Haiku Moments
Click to expand...


Thanks, I may go back to the sunflower picture next year when it gets warmer. The reason being it is six feet wide and there is not enough room in my bedroom. I only heat the bedroom and I do not want to pay money to heat another room, for one thing I would have to buy another heater. So I can only work in the bedroom in winter
I am currently working  on a smaller picture, and will probably finish it in a week or two when I will post a photo.


----------



## Dajjal

Well, it looks like crap. The actual painting does not look that bad. I took it at night and my digital camera used flash. I think I will get better results taking a pic with my film camera, and scanning it..


----------



## Votto

You are all armatures

Here is mine


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Votto said:


> You are all armatures
> 
> Here is mine



I don't know that Mr Bean qualifies as art...……..


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Dajjal said:


> Well this is my latest painting, but its not finished, and the photo is out of focus. But I just wanted to see if I could post it.View attachment 231844



Of course an unfinished work looks just that....unfinished. 

I have no doubt it will be beautiful when it's complete.


----------



## Dajjal

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is my latest painting, but its not finished, and the photo is out of focus. But I just wanted to see if I could post it.View attachment 231844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course an unfinished work looks just that....unfinished.
> 
> I have no doubt it will be beautiful when it's complete.
Click to expand...


If it looked as bad in real life as it does in the photo I would not bother to finish it, but its better than it appears above. The center subject of the figure rising up is completely out of focus in the photo.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Dajjal said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is my latest painting, but its not finished, and the photo is out of focus. But I just wanted to see if I could post it.View attachment 231844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course an unfinished work looks just that....unfinished.
> 
> I have no doubt it will be beautiful when it's complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it looked as bad in real life as it does in the photo I would not bother to finish it, but its better than it appears above. The center subject of the figure rising up is completely out of focus in the photo.
Click to expand...


I have faith in you and your talent to make it a masterpiece...…...you'll do fine


----------



## Votto




----------



## Dajjal

After seeing the photo I spent the day in bed, because I paint with my emotions and have ups and downs. But after thinking about it I think I can redeem the painting. Firstly I am going to paint out the light rays coming down from the sun and cover them with black. Then when the black is dry I will paint the light rays in again. That should tidy them up. Then I have the problem of painting the face. The whole picture leads you to look at the face and at the moment it is nothing. I have held back on it because it is so small, only about an inch tall, that painting eyes and a mouth will be difficult. But if it fails I will just keep going over it till I get it right.

I have come this far with it, so I might as well finish it, even if it is crap. At least I have started painting again, and my next picture might be better.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal

Woke up, got out of bed, dragged a comb across my head. Then did some more work on my painting and took another photo. This time its in focus. But its still not finished. I just wanted to see if I could improve on my last terrible photo.


----------



## Dajjal

Dear Moderators, if you should happen to read this I was wondering if you could delete post  96 from this thread.
I posted a terrible photo of my painting and the thread would be better off without this large file.
I was not used to using my digital camera, and forgot to reduce the size of the file before posting it. So its just wasting space.
Thanks.


----------



## Dajjal

I finished the painting above that I was working on and coloured in the aura, with the result that it looks like crap. I remember now why I gave up painting. I knew I was just not good enough. But I am not giving up again yet, and am attempting to start another picture.

I had hardly touched a brush for years , apart from the failed sunflower picture, and I have learned a lot from doing the above picture. Like how to paint light rays, and how to do glazing. So it was not a total waste of time and materials. 

I am spending money on materials and buying canvas on stretcher frames at £30 a time. So its getting expensive to waste a canvas painting trash. I used to paint on hardboard but the art world do not take such paintings seriously, so I am going to use canvas from now on. I am probably wasting my time, but I live in hope my next painting will be better.


----------

